# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  \\\\ امل السودان vs هليّل ام درمان////

## RED PLANET

*الاخوة الاعزاء
الاملاب الكرام 
الغواصات اللئام
نزولا لرغباتكم ولانه ما في زولا دق سدرو
نفتح البوست دا وانشاء الله نكون وش السعد علي الامل
وعلي الهليّل اللهم اجعلني من الكجوجاب 
*

----------


## Almothanna

*أحب الكج 
وأموت في الكج . 
كجي المرسوم في ضميري . 
كجي وكجك مشوا السلخانة ، كجي سلخ كجك .
.............. 
أحي الكج ظـــــــــــــــــــاتو ، أقصد أحي الرجالة . 
والله أبو الرجال . 
وياكوكب ياأحمر ، تشرب الجماعة ديل عندك إسكراشطي ، قصرت معاك . 
حد يزود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أحب الشرابين ظــــــــــــــــاتو !!!

*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*آمين يارب 
كج الهليل 
ياخ والله يا ابومنونه 
لامين فينى محى وبركه جلافيط هنا
والله معزبنى عزاب السنين
غلاط سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
مافى منطق


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

آمين يارب 

كج الهليل 
ياخ والله يا ابومنونه 
لامين فينى محى وبركه جلافيط هنا
والله معزبنى عزاب السنين
غلاط سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى
مافى منطق 



انت المقعدك شنو لي هسي؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

أحب الكج 
وأموت في الكج . 
كجي المرسوم في ضميري . 
كجي وكجك مشوا السلخانة ، كجي سلخ كجك .
.............. 
أحي الكج ظـــــــــــــــــــاتو ، أقصد أحي الرجالة . 
والله أبو الرجال . 
وياكوكب ياأحمر ، تشرب الجماعة ديل عندك إسكراشطي ، قصرت معاك . 
حد يزود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أحب الشرابين ظــــــــــــــــاتو !!!




 حدد اسكراتش ابو كم؟
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ده اسمو جليفيط 
هليل كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

ده اسمو جليفيط 
هليل كتيرة



والله يا جالب الفرح الكلمة دي
 ما بحبها وما بحب كتابتها 
ما عشان الجماعة ما بيستحقوها بالعكس هم بيستحقوا اكتر من كدا
لكن اكراما للسامعين (للقاريين)
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فوز الزعيم علي الهليل الصغير
حيكون مصدر ضغط ووبالا علي الاب ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يارب انصر الامل 2/1
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الله يورينا فيكم يوم يالجلافيط

*

----------


## رشيدي

*منصورين ياالاملاب 2/0 بأذن الواحد الاحد
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*والله ما داير  أخيب ظنكم.......لكن دايماً الأمل بقيف فى وش المريخ بس....
أتوقع فوز الجلافيط و إحتمال بنتيجة كبيرة
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

منصورين ياالاملاب 2/0 بأذن الواحد الاحد



الليلة كلنا املاب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله ما داير  أخيب ظنكم.......لكن دايماً الأمل بقيف فى وش المريخ بس....
أتوقع فوز الجلافيط و إحتمال بنتيجة كبيرة



نفس الشعور والله يا اياس بث اتمنى المرة دى ظنى يخيب في الامل
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الله يدينا الفى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياكوكب يا حمر انفخ المايك وقول بسم الله وخلى كراعك خضرا على الامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بدأت المباراة 
بطاقة صفراء لكنو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل يلعب بطريقة تلاتة خمسة اتنين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*شوت ضفاري يارد
الليلة امانا ماوقع راجل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة 10 التعادل قايم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المباراة سجال بين الفريقين متكافئة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للهيليل يلعبه هيثم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سادمبا خطيرة ينقزها شلبي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهليل يمسك بزمام المباراة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمة للامل وعكسية تاخد طريقها للاوت ضربة مرمي للهليل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يهلهلهم هلهله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهلال يلعب بتنظيم 442
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منير الانتر شايفو الليلة بتقدم كتير
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهدف الاول للهليل بشة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة 16
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الامل
اعملها في الجلافيط ديل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هيثم مصطفي علي الارض بعد الهدف
الزول دا مكنته خفت
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سبحان الله
بشه بقي يجيب اقوان
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركلة جزاء للهليل وبطاقة صفراء للامين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كان مقيل 
هاك السسسسفارة في العمارة
ال ايه ال سسسسسفير
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الكورة خلاص اتحسمت
مدثر والهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*اها المساعدات بدت من بدري
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده شنو يا رد ده
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاملاب خزلونا المرض
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*:584::584:يارد انا امنت بيك خلاص
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ياحليل الامل ماجايب خبر المباراة محسومة قبل ماتبداء:584:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمة للامل المعز بستلم
بطاقة صفراء للفكي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهليل ضاغط الامل استسلم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دي ماكورة 
مدرب مصري
احححححا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل وتمريرات في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الكورة فيها مية رمية تماس والمعلق بيقول مباراة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمة للهليل وشلبي يخلص
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عندي احسسسساس انو الامل بيعادل
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركنية للامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تتخلص وامامية للهليل
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*السلام عليكم ياشباب . 

قلتو لي كم ؟؟؟.

أها مع السلامة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بشة كان داير يحرز التالت سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عندي احسسسساس انو الامل بيعادل



من كيبوردك  ولرب السماء يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

السلام عليكم ياشباب . 

قلتو لي كم ؟؟؟.

أها مع السلامة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!





وعليكم السلام يانفطى ووفر الاسكراتش عليك صاحبك طلع كيسو فاضى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عندي احسسسساس انو الامل بيعادل



 بالشايفو دا ديل ياخدو ستة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اه الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

وعليكم السلام يانفطى ووفر الاسكراتش عليك صاحبك طلع كيسو فاضى



 السبب في البيحصل دا الكيس الفاضي دا زاتو
كان مليتو كان الامل فاز
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هجمة خطرة للامل تتحول لكورنر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*هبات ضربات الجزاء اشتغلت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تبديل للامل 
تمر الركنية 
ومخالفة للهليل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*علاء الدين يوسف علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل بدا يرجع لجو المباراة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*35 دقيقة الشوط الاول 2 للهليل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا برنامج مجلي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل وتهديفة يستلمها المعز
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دافوري
الامل مع المصري ده الله يستر
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

علاء الدين يوسف علي الارض



هو متين قام منها يارد
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سادومبا يسدد وشلبي ينقذ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة لهليل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*في بورت سودان انتهي الشوط الاول حي العرب اتنين اهلي الخرطوم صفر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نتمني عودة الامل في الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اشارة سبقت تهديفة بشة في القون
التالت جلي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*44 والهليل يتقدم 2/0
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عودة الامل ممكنة خصوصا وانهم وصلو للمرمي وسددوا اكتر من تلاتة مرات
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اربعة دقاية بعد الزمن الاصلي تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بطاقة صفراء لداؤود بعد توجيه مساعد الحكم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووووووووووق
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

في بورت سودان انتهي الشوط الاول حي العرب اتنين اهلي الخرطوم صفر



 لخبطنا يا ابو حميد هي الكوره منو ومنو
:1 (25):
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تمانية دقايق بع الزمن الرسمي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خروج دمبا ودخول سامي
كراعك خدرا ياسامي
علي الامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*داؤود ومجدي ام بدة علي الارض
واربع وخمسين دقيقة تمر
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*ياشباب جيتكم ناطي تاني : 
الحال في حالو 
الواحد أحسن ليهو ديربي كاتلونيا (بارسا و إسبانيول)
ودعتكم الله . 


بي الجمبة : 
ياكوكب ياأحمر : موبايلك مليان رصيد ولا شنو ماداير إسكراشطيني دا يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إتحرك شوية يامان !!!!!!

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تبديل اضطراري للامل بخروج داؤود
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الشوط الاول انتهي بتقدم الهليل 2/0
بعد تمانية وخمسين دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

ياشباب جيتكم ناطي تاني : 
الحال في حالو 
الواحد أحسن ليهو ديربي كاتلونيا (بارسا و إسبانيول)
ودعتكم الله . 


بي الجمبة : 
ياكوكب ياأحمر : موبايلك مليان رصيد ولا شنو ماداير إسكراشطيني دا يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إتحرك شوية يامان !!!!!!



 كان رسلت ليك جنيهين ساي كان صلحناها ليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اتوقع ان تشهد المباراة احداث مثيرة في الشوط الثاني
وربما طرد عدد من لاعبي الامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عبد الرحمن عبد الرسول
بعلق علي الكورة قال الهلال كان تحرك لاعبيه بالكورة وبدونها مميز ومفروض الهلال كان يحرز خمسة اهداف
وبيشيد ببشة وبيصفه باللاعب الخفي 
.........
بيني بينكم الزول دا شكلو بيعلق علي مباراة تانية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يا رد
مشيت وين وخليت البوست براهو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يا رد
مشيت وين وخليت البوست براهو




 قرييييييييييب بس جاني طمام
الناس ديل يلعبو قدام المريخ بس
ما عارف ليه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تبدا المباراة 
ياااااااااااااااااارب وفق الامل
                        	*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووووووووووف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تمريرات للكورة من جانب الامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مخالفة للامل قريب من18
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

يالمكاشفى فووووووووووووووووووووووووف



جر السبحة ...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الامل يتراجع نوعا ما
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الكورة محصورة في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الهليل يتقدم ومدثر يتجدع الليلة
الامل دا فريق ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رمية التماس رقم مية وتلتاشر للامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هيثم يسدد في المرمي وتتحول لكورنر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ياجماعة النتيجة بتاعت الجلافيط كم يدوب انضمت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المباراة عبارة عن تقسيمة للهليل
                        	*

----------


## nona

*تماس للامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*2/0 للهليل 
الدقيقة10 الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

تماس للامل



  اخيرا جاني متبرع يقسم معاي الكجوجية
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*يكونش اتفقوا دا مالعب الامل البنعرفوا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سامي يخلص كورة خطرة للامل والمرمي خالي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*كورنر لهليل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اووووووووووووووو
خليفة يتأهب للمشاركة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*خروج بشة ودخول هاليفا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج بشة ودخول خليفة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة 16 النتيجة 2/0للهليل ان شاء الله ما تنفعهم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاسماعيلي دربو اخضر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ركنية للهليل هيثم ينفز 
وركنية تاني
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اخيرا جاني متبرع يقسم معاي الكجوجية



شكرا انا حبيت اعبرك :014::014:
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*الكورة محسومة من بدرى...
هلا شباب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تتخلص لوسط الملعب وتماس للامل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

شكرا انا حبيت اعبرك :014::014:



  تعبريني ؟؟؟
 
*

----------


## nona

*ركنية للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سادومبا يسد نيتك بركة اللله
                        	*

----------


## كته

*ها
غايتو الامل ده
اخير منو المفوضيه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سادومبا الهدف التالت الدق 19
                        	*

----------


## nona

*سادومبا يحرز الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الزول دا امو بقت كويسة متين وبقى يجيب اقوان
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ناس الهلال ديل لاعبين لعب الخمسمية ولا انا غلطان
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الامل دا اخير ليه ينسحب
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*نحنا مالنا ومال المرض ديل (فخار يكسر بعضو) ومريخنا فوق الجميع متحكر في الصدارة بي مزااااااااااااااااااااج
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ناس الامل ديل ما منهم رجا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نحنا مالنا ومال المرض ديل (فخار يكسر بعضو) ومريخنا فوق الجميع متحكر في الصدارة بي مزااااااااااااااااااااج



[marq="6;up;3;scroll"]فوق فوق مريخنا فوق 
[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الطاهر يسدد في الشباك الخارجي
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

  تعبريني ؟؟؟
 



غايتو جنس فهم اعبرك يعني اشارك معاك في البوست:z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

نحنا مالنا ومال المرض ديل (فخار يكسر بعضو) ومريخنا فوق الجميع متحكر في الصدارة بي مزااااااااااااااااااااج



  طبعا نحن بنشجع الامل من منظور وطني لان دي اول مشاركة خارجية ليها وكدا:dogpile:
                        	*

----------


## nona

*خروج المعز ودخول الدعيع
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدعيع يدخل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هيثم علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هيثم اي باص وياخد ليه راحة علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## nona

*والله نحنا زاتنا ماعندنا موضوع مالنا ومال المرض ديل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دخل المباراة 67 الف جنيه
دا نحن عندنا مباريات ودية
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الدخل 67 الف و 500 جنيه معقول !
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يا رد بلانت نفتل البوست دا ونعمل برنامج غير كورة الحمام الميت دى رايك شنو اصلنا رضينا بالهم والهم ماراضي بينا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدق 30 الهليل 3/0
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

يا رد بلانت نفتل البوست دا ونعمل برنامج غير كورة الحمام الميت دى رايك شنو اصلنا رضينا بالهم والهم ماراضي بينا




مية مية ما جايب حقو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*ركنية يسددها هيثم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الان اسمع هاليفا هاليفا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

مية مية ما جايب حقو



اخوك جعان عشمانة كيف شوف المثنى يظبط لينا فتة وكلم نونا ولا عاشقة تعمل لينا شاى ونقعد نتونس رايك شنو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*حقوا امشي انوم لي نومة تنفعني
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

حقوا امشي انوم لي نومة تنفعني



اعملى شاى واتوكلى نومى
                        	*

----------


## nona

*اعمليكم شاي بالحليب ونكلم قنوان تعمل الزلابية والله اضبط ليكم شاي مائة ائة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اعمليكم شاي بالحليب ونكلم قنوان تعمل الزلابية والله اضبط ليكم شاي مائة ائة



احمر سادة بس حليب ابيض ما بندورو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*لكن خايفة انوم والجلافيط ديل يعملوا لي كوابيس
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

اعمليكم شاي بالحليب ونكلم قنوان تعمل الزلابية والله اضبط ليكم شاي مائة ائة



اوع من زلابية قنون بتعمل حاجات ماكويسة انت جهزى الشاى لحدى ما المثنى يجيب الفتة ويجى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

لكن خايفة انوم والجلافيط ديل يعملوا لي كوابيس



اقري المعوزتين واية الكرسي واستعيزي من الشيطان
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اقري المعوزتين واية الكرسي واستعيزي من الشيطان



واتزكرى ناس النفطى والسعودى 1 والسعودى2 واخوانهم بتنومى نومة سمحة
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

احمر سادة بس حليب ابيض ما بندورو



صاح يافردة حليب ابيض مابندورو عشان كدا اعملكم داك يالشاي الاحمر اب نعناع وكمان سكر احمر وكدا كيف :1 (3):
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اقري المعوزتين واية الكرسي واستعيزي من الشيطان



ياعمك العشمانة فيك
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الدقيقة 40 الهليلاب متقدمين بتلاتة صفر
                        	*

----------


## nona

*الناس ديل لس بلعبوا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

صاح يافردة حليب ابيض مابندورو عشان كدا اعملكم داك يالشاي الاحمر اب نعناع وكمان سكر احمر وكدا كيف :1 (3):



جيبى معاك لبن بدرة الشاى السادة بليل مابسلك معاى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك العشمانة فيك



اوك بس نظام فتة ووو 
اكل الطلبة دا انا ما بنفع معاي
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*حد يشوف المثنى وين الحقوه بتلفون ولا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كــــج صــــــاح
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اوك بس نظام فتة ووو 
اكل الطلبة دا انا ما بنفع معاي



خلاص شوف الدايرو واطلب دليفرى ولا خلى عاشقة تضوقنا يدها  وتضبط العشاء ونحن مابنقصر معاك انا والمثنى بنلعب معاك لعب ضاغط ولا اقول ليك تقل جيبك وارح نتعشى برا فى اى محل تختاره
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

كــــج صــــــاح




 طيب يا فردة مافيها وسام الكج المميز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

كــــج صــــــاح




ياعمك انت من زمن الكورة نحن ماشين نتعشى ماش معانا
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك العشمانة فيك



محمد كمال العشم من الله:wa2o:
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*طحنية طحنية يا جماااااعة
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

محمد كمال العشم من الله:wa2o:



ونعم بالله بس انا جعان اعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

طحنية طحنية يا جماااااعة



الطحنية دى معانا في العشا ولا انا راكب غلط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

محمد كمال العشم من الله:wa2o:



يا بتنا مالك شايلها معاي كدا؟؟
هامش:- 
عشمانة = العشا
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أنا ماشى أشوف مباراة برشلونة....
مع السلامة
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

الطحنية دى معانا في العشا ولا انا راكب غلط



راكب صاااح...وراكب رقشة كمان....
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا بتنا مالك شايلها معاي كدا؟؟
هامش:- 
عشمانة = العشا



هههاى وهى ماعارفة عشمانة دى شنو مشكلة والله
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

أنا ماشى أشوف مباراة برشلونة....
مع السلامة



اتعشى معانا وامش ياخ مابدرى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

راكب صاااح...وراكب رقشة كمان....



بس ماتكون الرقشة سايقى المثنى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

اتعشى معانا وامش ياخ مابدرى



يا ود كمال الليلة شكلك قاعد في السهلا
يابا ما اتغديت ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

اتعشى معانا وامش ياخ مابدرى



عشاكم شنو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

بس ماتكون الرقشة سايقى المثنى



والله بينى و بينك...بكون هو ذاتو
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا ود كمال الليلة شكلك قاعد في السهلا
يابا ما اتغديت ولا شنو



يالله اتغديت دى انا قربت انساها ياخ 
ضارب لى كشكة من الصباح ومعاها صنبر ورتى وقاعد عليهم
                        	*

----------


## nona

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

يا بتنا مالك شايلها معاي كدا؟؟
هامش:- 
عشمانة = العشا



الاخ رد بلانت لك التحية شايلها معاك طبعا في الكج قصدك 
وانا قصي العشا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

عشاكم شنو؟؟؟؟



الدنيا اخر شهر العشا شيرنج بس تاني حدد فيه شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الدنيا اخر شهر العشا شيرنج بس تاني حدد فيه شنو؟



ياعمك ماقلت عازمنا قلبت شيرنق
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الدنيا اخر شهر العشا شيرنج بس تاني حدد فيه شنو؟



والله يا رد مباراة برشلونة و إسبانيول قوية و ممتعة...
قلنا طحنية العشا ما سمعتو كلامنا...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك ماقلت عازمنا قلبت شيرنق



يا زول باسم الله متين قلت عازمكم
تبقي ميتة وخراب ديار يعني؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا رد مباراة برشلونة و إسبانيول قوية و ممتعة...
قلنا طحنية العشا ما سمعتو كلامنا...



ياخوى طحنيتك دى مابتخارج شوف حاجة تانية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله يا رد مباراة برشلونة و إسبانيول قوية و ممتعة...
قلنا طحنية العشا ما سمعتو كلامنا...



انت بالزات يا اياس لازم تتعشي 
عشان ما تجي تكابس بالليل زي امس
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*يامحمد كمال لسا مالقيت البعشيك
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياخوى طحنيتك دى مابتخارج شوف حاجة تانية



طيب..طحنية بالجبنة..
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

انت بالزات يا اياس لازم تتعشي 
عشان ما تجي تكابس بالليل زي امس



امس خليت لى باقى باسطة في التلاجة والصباح ملقيتها انا قايل اكلها المثنى لكن معتى كلامك دا ضربا اياس صاح ولا ماغلط
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة النيل
					

يامحمد كمال لسا مالقيت البعشيك



مالقيت والله ماتجازفى لينا حاجة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

طيب..طحنية بالجبنة..



لخبط ماعاهم فول وسفن اب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

انت بالزات يا اياس لازم تتعشي 
عشان ما تجي تكابس بالليل زي امس



ها ها ها ها ها ...والله يا رد أخوك أمبارح كابست ليك الجماعة لمن شمونى...يا خى كان فول مظبط شديد....
لكن الليلة شكلى حنوم خفيف..
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

امس خليت لى باقى باسطة في التلاجة والصباح ملقيتها انا قايل اكلها المثنى لكن معتى كلامك دا ضربا اياس صاح ولا ماغلط



اكون ضربوها سوا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اكون ضربوها سوا



يغرموها لينا ويدونا حقنا
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ها ها ها ها ها ...والله يا رد أخوك أمبارح كابست ليك الجماعة لمن شمونى...يا خى كان فول مظبط شديد....
لكن الليلة شكلى حنوم خفيف..



تعرف هسي انا في الشغل وجايبين لينا فول للعشا 
بعاين فيه من قبيل وغالبني اقوم عليه
ياخ الفول الاكلناه في حياتنا دي يبني ليه كبري علي النيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ياخونا نونا المجنونة من وقت الشاي مشت ماجات الحاصل شنو البرسلو كلو مابجى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*يشاهد الموضوع الان محمد كمال, acba77, مجاهد محمد الهادي, محي الدين طه أحمد, Azmi shosh, الحارث, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, kramahmad, عاشقة النيل, كته
ديل كلهم منتظرين العشا ولا شنو 
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

تعرف هسي انا في الشغل وجايبين لينا فول للعشا 
بعاين فيه من قبيل وغالبني اقوم عليه
ياخ الفول الاكلناه في حياتنا دي يبني ليه كبري علي النيل



والله الفول حنين و سبحان الله ما بعمل أى مرض......
بالمناسبة حبيت تكون المشاركة ال1000 معاك...لك التحية و لى الشباب الحلويين.....
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياخونا نونا المجنونة من وقت الشاي مشت ماجات الحاصل شنو البرسلو كلو مابجى



يابا بنوت الزمن دا الله يكون في عونهم هسي تلقاها نست ونامت قبييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله الفول حنين و سبحان الله ما بعمل أى مرض......
بالمناسبة حبيت تكون المشاركة ال1000 معاك...لك التحية و لى الشباب الحلويين.....



  مبروك وشكرا كتير يعني الف حصرية
برضو ما بتحلك من الرصيد
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

والله الفول حنين و سبحان الله ما بعمل أى مرض......
بالمناسبة حبيت تكون المشاركة ال1000 معاك...لك التحية و لى الشباب الحلويين.....



مبروك الالفية ياملك
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

مبروك وشكرا كتير يعني الف حصرية
برضو ما بتحلك من الرصيد



ها ها ها والله الموضوع القلتو ليك إن شاء الله الأربعاء أو الخميس ....
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

مبروك الالفية ياملك



مبرووووك ليك يا محمد كمال
لك كل الإحترام....
كلنا واحد.....

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اياس على عبد الرحمن على
					

ها ها ها والله الموضوع القلتو ليك إن شاء الله الأربعاء أو الخميس ....



بس بيرواااااااااقة حضر ليه
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بس بيرواااااااااقة حضر ليه



إن شاء الله....ربنا يهون........
*

----------

